# Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years



## jpranch (Mar 9, 2010)

Been working on this for about 2 1/2 years counting all the prelim and plan review work. This has been a very cool project to work on. I'm a bit sad that it is just about over. Check it out:


----------



## JBI (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

JP - What exactly is it? An igloo in a snowstorm?


----------



## jpranch (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

I'm trying to attache a PDF file but for some reason I can't. Any suggestions?


----------



## jim baird (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

2 1/2 yrs is about what it takes me to get anything done in terms of home and garden projects.


----------



## north star (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

*jp,*

*Try sending it to Jeff or one of the other moderators and see if they upload it for our*

*viewing pleasure.   *


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

Try saving it as a JPEG to your desktop and and then use your picture storage site and then the upload tools for pictures on this site.


----------



## Mule (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

Can you copy and paste the text??

I tried attaching a PDF and nothing happenned either.


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

That is fantastic work, after 2 1/2 years.

Will you post apicture of your next project!!!


----------



## jpranch (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> JP - What exactly is it? An igloo in a snowstorm?


John, Love it! By the time I get this thing posted nobody will care. I know whats next... What makes me think anybody cares in the first place! Just thought I would beat this fun loving crowd to the punch.  :lol:    :lol:   :lol:


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

Exactly how big was that fish you caught????


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

JP,

I have two that are going on 2 years so I know how you feel.  I would like to know what it was and glad you finally have closure, it's ones like those that you really remember after vesting all that time tracking and keeping up with it...kudos


----------



## jpranch (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

cda, Thanks! LOL I needed that.  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## conarb (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

JP:

Send it to me and I'll convert it and upload it for you.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

Ya! I forgot about CA he is the man! :lol:


----------



## conarb (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

JP:

Here is your complex.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

JP

Great project I did not know Gillette had that many trees :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

Conarb, Thanks!

MT, We don"t! Architects Concept. Go figure?  :lol:


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

JP,

Very nice and great for your community to invest in such a wondeful place for the citizens and visitors.


----------



## JMORRISON (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

What was final cost for this?


----------



## High Desert (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

JP:

What's that thing in the lower left corner?


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

They look like water slides


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

I wonder if the inspector personaly load tested the slides???


----------



## Alias (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

WOW!  What a great addition to the area.  Just think of how many folks will benefit from the complex....... 

Sue


----------



## jpranch (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

Water slides. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee............

I have not gotton a chance to test it yet but it sure looks like fun.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

What a great looking project!

And, yeh.  Those slides look like real fun!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

Yea, they won't let me on them anymore....party poopers :mrgreen:

Sure sounds like a lot more fun then doing these sample questions for the CFPS certification exam, glad I got a "free" 20th edition of the fire protection handbook


----------



## RJJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

I always inspect pools,slides and accessories! How can you tell if the drain is installed properly if you don't dive in? :lol:


----------



## jpranch (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

Here are some stats: The field house track is 1/4 mile with 5 tennis courts in the center. The flooring alone was 700K. They have 4 racquet ball courts. 2 basketball courts. Lap pool with high dive and a attached exercise pool. A leisure pool with water slides, water features for the kids including water cannons with beach level entry, a incorporated "lazy river", hot tub for 46 people, 2 steam sauans, tanning beads, 2nd floor 1/4 mile running track, a 46' climbing tower that is a exact replica of "devils tower", 8 different exercise rooms fully equipped, a daycare, food vender, 4 locker rooms, bleachers in the field house for 600 spectators, admin offices, etc...

Total project, 56 million.


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

what per centage is covered by fire sprinkler system???

and did you do voice evac??


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

2 1/2 years - Isn't that about the normal gestation period for an elephant?


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

Asian, African or Indian Elephant?


----------



## jpranch (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

All of us that have been in this for any lenght of time know. A long project. The C.O. gets signed. A bit of a let down. I just hope, hope that we have doen our job well.

And yes... It's like a piss-ant giving birth to a cow.

Post Script: Total project cost approxmiately 56 Million.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 13, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

It's a jewel JP for sure.  Now just don't get caught skinny dipping or peeing in the pools


----------



## jpranch (Mar 14, 2010)

Re: Project comes to an end after 2 1/2 years

FM, Quit reading my mind!  :lol:


----------

